# For Your Protection~



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

With the Holidays and the apocalypse soon upon us I thought, in the spirit of sharing, that this item (linked below) would make a wonderful gift for all my friends and family~
Please enjoy this gift and share it with all you Love....:tiphat: 

http://www.soul2soultreasures.com/mayan_cloak/


----------



## prettyhippo (Apr 19, 2011)

So, I will survive if I walk around naked...


----------



## Shostakovichiana (Nov 7, 2011)

(?)
"While your neighbours burn in hell or fight to survive the zombie Apocalypse, you can be enjoying your private beach in paradise clad in your water-proof, damnation-proof Invisible Mystic Mayan cloak.."...
Please, someone tell me this is a big joke, or else I think my fairly "ok" opinion of the whole Human race will be even more rapidly diminishing at a not-so-healthy speed..
Seriously, I have to listen to Bach's Cello Suite No. 1 now, just to settle my nerves and anger, and get my thoughts over to something un-materialistic and _truly_ spiritual and "Godly", not this shallow, sick-promotingly sick rubbish... 
_sigh.._
I know this thread is anything but serious, and highly ironical, but I have not come yet to the time in life where you just snigger at it, with some ironical remark, and then can leave the subject with an easy heart. I'll have this irritation gnawing on my brain the next hours..
And it's Christmas soon..


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

No No No!!!!! Not naked!!!! You need the Cloak!


----------



## prettyhippo (Apr 19, 2011)

hawk said:


> No No No!!!!! Not naked!!!! You need the Cloak!


My bad!!! I guess my vibration level isn't high enough to see it yet!! ;D


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

prettyhippo said:


> My bad!!! I guess my vibration level isn't high enough to see it yet!! ;D


Well Jeez, you aren't going to see the cloak in the _photos_, the camera ain't going to vibrate hardly at all.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Well, there are crazier things on the internet: http://www.timecube.com/


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Ha, I clicked the Mayan cloak link in the music library and closed it _very_ quickly! Somewhat NSFW.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I'm on the wrong planet.


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

thanks for the link, i actually ordered 4 of them for me and my family. Can't wait to unpackage it and try it on ^^


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

hawk said:


> With the Holidays and the apocalypse soon upon us I thought, in the spirit of sharing, that this item (linked below) would make a wonderful gift for all my friends and family~
> Please enjoy this gift and share it with all you Love....:tiphat:
> 
> http://www.soul2soultreasures.com/mayan_cloak/


Thank you for sharing this information with us.

I WANT A CLOAK!!


----------

